# Hippo casting



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, I thought I'd upload some pics of my metal casting hobby. I made these sculptures the other day out of silicon bronze (4% silicon 1 % managanese 95% copper) that I alloyed myself. The sculpture is of a hippo.





































And I made a maker's mark stamp so I can initial my pieces.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

cool, michael!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great! I can imagine this mounted right at water level in a pond.


----------



## afishpond (Jan 27, 2013)

nice alsome looking.


----------



## SheriWaldron (Sep 27, 2012)

Very cool! Great job!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghost shrimp (Oct 27, 2012)

Now if you can only make some that are fish's!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ghost shrimp said:


> Now if you can only make some that are fish's!


I might just do that 

I can either carve one, or make a mold using a dead fish.


----------

